# The Sexiest, Messiest Celeb Hair



## Aquilah (Aug 12, 2008)

Give your curling iron the night off! A-listers show you how to work the new casual, easy hair.

*Shakira *







She always knows how to shake things up--including her hairstyle. Here, she's enhanced her natural waves. "Run polish cream or gel through dry hair and braid before going to bed," suggests Oscar Blandi, celeb stylist and owner of New York City's Oscar Blandi Salon. "When you undo it in the morning, gently pull the hair wide apart to keep your waves from coming undone."

*Mary-Kate Olsen*






MK's "I really rolled out of bed" style just works. Who knew something so simple could be so chic?

*Nicole Richie*






We're kinda glad her escapades on The Simple Life came to an end, but at least she kept her low-key look, roots and all. To get her nicely imperfect updo, pull your hair back into a low messy bun using a drop of gel. Then, says Blandi, tease out a few pieces so it doesn't look too perfect.

*Keira Knightley and Sienna Miller*






These Brits give off the same London-cool vibes with their effortless style. Who needs Jude when you and your BFF look this good?

*Beyonce*






What a great pair--um, we're talking about the loose curls she's working and the super-glam dress.

*Kate Bosworth*






Kate's chic bob in 21 is nice and all, but we miss her surfer-girl, Blue Crush waves. She must too--she's doing them again!

*Leighton Meester*






She may have the Park Avenue Princess blowout down pat on Gossip Girl, but Leighton's relaxed curls off set look more S and less B.

*Kate Beckinsale*






The perfect mix of understated sexy and polished glam--the hair, the jewelry, the dress, the whole shebang.

*SOURCE*


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 12, 2008)

mmm, Im not a fan of the messy look.. or at least, not really any of these. I think Shakira is beautiful but that colour does not suit her and you can see how dry and brittle her hair is


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 12, 2008)

I like Mary-Kate's hair.


----------



## TxKimberly (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally I adore just about everything about Shakira. In my opinion, she is the very definition of sexy!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 12, 2008)

Boring all of them.


----------



## monniej (Aug 12, 2008)

i love this look. like you just rolled out of bed and didn't have time to do much to it. very hot! great list of celebs too!


----------



## nursie (Aug 12, 2008)

i like most of them. but i truly think mary kate and nicole richie's hair in those pics just looks unwashed and gross


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't care what anyone says, I'm in love with the messy, "just rolled-out-of-bed" look! Hair that looks like it takes a hundred hours to complete is really getting old and too perfect hair is boring.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 12, 2008)

i love shakiras hair! i wish mine would do that!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree with you Rosie!

on a side note, i must look so celebrity like and cool right now, my hair is messy as heck, i just had a shower haha!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't know why celebs think this is so sexy... they are swimming in millions of dollars and this is the best they could come up with for their hair?

I think perfect hair is hot, probably because I can never get mine quite that perfect, maybe like once a year lol


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 13, 2008)

i don't like messy hair either, but Shakira really looks pretty and sexy with that hair....


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 13, 2008)

i love kate beckinsale's hair.. i'm a fan of messy hair, too bad i can never pull it off though =/


----------



## vesna (Aug 14, 2008)

I do tend to like the messy look but not particularly any of these shown. Something shaggy and choppy I like but these are a bordering on straggly. I can't pull off messy hair myself. It makes me look like a hobo.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 14, 2008)

I like the wavy bed head look but from personal experience looking like you just rolled out of bed takes longer than looking like you spent time styling your hair


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm rocking the Shakira look right now. lol.

I took a shower and didn't have enough time to blow dry my hair straight before going out, so I just used some spray on my hair and used my diffuser. Took about 5 min. Easy peasy! lol.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 15, 2008)

I love big wavy long hair like Shakira's...it looks a bit dry, but I have no room to talk



.

I like the idea of Mary Kate's hair for going swimming or something like that...a slightly messy braid worn on the side. I really think she took it too far with the messiness though...it's just a big unkempt mess.


----------

